# Chernobyl The Lost Film



## nelly (Aug 26, 2011)

This is pretty stunning really 
_

"This film shows the terrifying images captured by the Russian filmmaker Vladimir Shevchenko on scene at Chernobyl those dreadful days in April 1986. Shevchenko later died suffering from the radiation he exposed himself to. Sadly, his name is not among the official casualties of the accident."_

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkjAAzkrXSA[/nomedia]


----------



## night crawler (Aug 26, 2011)

Speechless.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 26, 2011)

Cheers for sharing. Truly saddening.


----------



## magmo (Aug 26, 2011)

Very good find.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Aug 26, 2011)

Sad to think that most (if not all) of the workers in that film are long since dead !! Probably after much suffering too !! Nuclear Power ???????????????


----------



## robbie1003 (Aug 26, 2011)

blimey,that realy bring things home. never think how it was for the people who were there to sweep up after the explosion, maybe its some thing that needs more publicity for people to understand why there was somutch wory at the time.


----------



## krela (Aug 26, 2011)

fluffy5518 said:


> Nuclear Power ???????????????



It's perfectly safe! (so long as nothing goes wrong...) 

Cheap too! (so long as you ship your nuclear waste to another country to deal with, in most cases that other country being err... the UK...).

What I find most worrying is that the scale and depth of contamination around Fukushima is comparable and quite possibly significantly worse than that of Pripyat and the Ukraine, yet there is very little media coverage of that so far. It's all gone suspiciously quiet.


----------



## tattooed (Aug 31, 2011)

*Very Sad*

I thought I had watched everything to do with the Chernobyl disaster but I hadn't seen that one.


----------

